# Esquemas, apuntes y tips para reparación de placas de ordenador



## tiago

Éstas notas se han escrito para servir de ayuda en los problemas que pueden presentar las placas base de ordenador. Los ejemplos que se ofrecen para las explicaciones proceden de diversos esquemas diseñados por distintos fabricantes.

  Si bien todas éstas placas tienen una estructura semejante para el gobierno y la interactuación de los diferentes dispositivos que la componen, la forma de conexionar y activar éstos dispositivos puede ser variar significativamente entre los diferentes modelos y marcas que hay en el mercado.

  Se ha pretendido explicar en parte el funcionamiento de éstas placas a grandes rasgos aunque debido a la complejidad de las mismas, por cada una de las cosas que se explican existe otro montón que se nos escapa, y de la misma manera pueden existir leves errores de interpretación  con la gran magnitud de diferentes voltajes, señales, y cantidad de datos que circulan por éstos dispositivos. La información que se detalla en las notas pueda ser parcial, pero suficiente para ofrecer pistas sobre las posibles averías.

  Todo lo que se detalla ha sido comprobado por experiencia en las reparaciones de centenares de placas, no es que me apasione éste tipo de circuitos, pero lo que se ha podido aprender no tiene valor si no se comparte.

  Probablemente se habrán cometido errores que serán corregidos con el transcurso del tiempo y la colaboración del Foro, aún así es un excelente principio para el que sienta curiosidad.

  La principal intención es que quien tenga un problema con una placa *no formule su* *pregunta sin haber consultado antes éste hilo* y haber aplicado sobre el terreno las experiencias y comprobaciones que se desprenden.

  Éste hilo se irá actualizando convenientemente y permanecerá cerrado ya que su propósito es de solo lectura.
  Sin embargo, para poder sugerir, opinar, corregir y ofrecer trabajos o reflexiones que se deseen incorporar éstos apuntes, existe *éste hilo *a modo de bloc de notas y que todos pueden utilizar para los citados fines.

  Los trabajos o apuntes que se incorporen, llevarán la mención del usuario que los realizó y tendrán que ver directamente con placas base o tarjetas de ordenadores portátiles, torres o sistemas all-in-one.



*_______________________________________________*
*Organizador de temas:*

*Entrada de alimentación*
*Otros conversores, cortos en líneas de alimentación*
*Localización de cortos en líneas de alimentación*
*Esquemas, Dumps, Manuales*
*Embedded controller, teclado, touchpad y otras funciones del EC, notas sobre la EEPROM*
*La familia BGA, sustitución del procesador (CPU)*
*Puertos USB y panél LCD*
*Otras anotaciones y comentarios*​*Todas las fotos by tiago, excepto: 1 2 3*
__________________________​*Entrada de alimentación*:

   Generalmente los ordenadores portátiles están alimentados por un adaptador-cargador  que ofrece una tensión de 19 Volt, y unas características de potencia adecuadas para cada caso.
  Éstos alimentadores están protegidos contra cortocircuitos y si el equipo al que se conectan posee un cortocircuito primario, se protegen desconectándose.
  La entrada de un ordenador portátil puede presentar varias configuraciones distintas, aquí algunos casos que se pueden presentar  y las mediciones a efectuar:




  Hay que comprobar que tras el conector de alimentación tenemos la tensión suministrada por el adaptador, en el punto *AD_JK *debemos tener los 19 Volt de alimentación que se van a encontrar con varios condensadores de filtraje y un diodo TVS (D9) en paralelo invertido a la alimentación, que nos protege de dos cosas: inversiones de polaridad, (En caso de que se produzca, el diodo perece) quedando la entrada en cortocircuito. O sobrealimentación:  tensión mayor a la permitida, (En caso de que se produzca, el diodo perece) y la entrada queda en cortocircuito, en ambos casos el cargador se protege cortando la alimentación.
  El TVS que se emplea en éstos casos es de 24 volt y es del todo necesario reemplazarlo para restablecer el funcionamiento, algunas placas traen fusibles de entrada, probablemente haya que sustituirlos.

  Muchas veces encontramos también transistores de corte de alimentación que solamente permitirán el paso de la corriente en caso de que las comprobaciones primarias que realiza automáticamente la placa, sean correctas. Estos transistores son susceptibles de quemarse en caso de sobrecarga, dejando la línea de entrada de alimentación también en cortocircuito, el adaptador de corriente se comportará también como en el caso anterior.
  En el siguiente esquema se puede apreciar el funcionamiento de éstos transistores:




  Donde *VIN*  es la línea de alimentación conectada al primer transistor PQ1 que a su vez está conectado en serie con PQ2, cundo ambos entren en conducción alimentarán los conversores DC-DC de la placa y ésta estará lista para funcionar.
  En el punto *P2 *debemos tener la tensión del adaptador, que está pasando a través del diodo interno del transistor, éste punto sirve de referencia a un comparador de tensión, que si todo está correcto nos va a polarizar la gate de PQ8 (Señal *PACIN*), poniendo en conducción a PQ1 y PQ2, en ausencia de ésta señal algo no es correcto, PQ5 y PQ4 se encargan de tener  a PQ1 y PQ2 fuera de conducción para salvaguardar la integridad de la placa.

  Los comparadores de tensión que se utilizan son del tipo LM 39X *y son susceptibles de avería*, una manera de comprobarlos es medir resistencia entre masa y sus patillas, basta con poner el tester en modo “pito” y medir, siendo solamente la patilla 4 la que debe tener continuidad con la masa.

  La señal *ACOFF#  (*“*#*”* indica que la señal es negativa), *al hacerse presente bloquea el paso de corriente por los transistores cuando hay un problema en alguna etapa de la placa, a veces también juega el papel de poner en servicio la batería, como se puede ver en  la figura de más arriba. Si ésta señal está presente con el alimentador conectado es que hay una avería en el circuito de detección, y por tanto un fallo general, es importante tener siempre a mano los esquemas. Una de las razones de que el equipo solo funcione con baterías es que exista un fallo en éste circuito, o en el mismo Battery charger, que por alguna razón no detecte el cargador y no ordene la conmutación adecuadamente.

  El adaptador  normalmente es detectado por el Battery charger (Salida *AC OK*),el cual, puede tomar la señal de referencia para dicha detección del comparador de voltaje de entrada o de un divisor resistivo también conectado a la entrada de 19 volt. Los fabricantes pueden configurar éstos planteamientos de diferentes formas. Normalmente la conmutación de las alimentaciones depende por entero de éste chip.


  Batería y cargador:

  El Battery charger detecta el adaptador de corriente y en ausencia del mismo conecta la batería al circuito a través de un transistor (*PQ3 *en éste ejemplo*)* que hace la función de interruptor, si éste transistor se daña la batería no entrará en servicio, éste es uno de los motivos para que el equipo no funcione con la batería y sí con el adaptador de corriente, aunque éste transistor esté dañado, el circuito de carga puede funcionar perfectamente.





  Como he comentado, la forma en que la placa conmuta puede ser de varias maneras, pero siempre hay un transistor que abre o cierra el paso de corriente de la batería hacia la línea de alimentación principal. La batería posee un circuito limitador de corriente en su interior, por lo que detectará posibles cortocircuitos de forma autónoma y el dispositivo que existe en su interior actuará para proteger la placa.
  El mal funcionamiento de éste dispositivo interno puede ser otra causa de que la batería no entre en servicio alimentando la placa*, aunque el indicador de carga puede iluminarse. *También puede ser causa de desastres en la placa si no corta la alimentación en caso necesario.

  El sistema de carga detecta automáticamente si una batería está conectada al mismo, si la batería no está presente, el conector de placa base no entregará voltaje de carga alguno. Es un error medir en las bornas del conector buscando el voltaje de carga si la batería no está presente.
  El voltaje de carga es suministrado a la batería a través de un conversor DC-DC formado por  dos transistores (PMOS y NMOS) gobernados por el  Battery charger (Solo uno en el esquema del ejemplo)
  También hay que darse cuenta que la resistencia *(PR7) *de .02 Ohm actúa como un shunt conectado a un amplificador de error interno, para sensar la corriente de carga. Ésta resistencia existe en todas las placas y debe comprobarse. Los datasheet de éstos dispositivos deben consultarse para entender la función de las patillas y poder efectuar mediciones
  Resistencias similares se encuentran en todas las líneas de alimentación que ofrecen diversos voltajes en la placa para la detección de sobrecargas.
_“Todas las líneas de alimentación están convenientemente desacopladas por pequeños condensadores cerámicos que dado su pequeño tamaño, funcionan  muy ajustados de voltaje de aislamiento y son susceptibles de entrar en cortocircuito haciendo que el equipo no arranque, se distribuyen por toda la placa y para localizarlos existe una técnica que más adelante se explica”._
  El conector de alimentación del equipo puede llevar a veces un diodo LED que se enciende cuando el EC ha hecho todas las comprobaciones de seguridad, significa que el equipo está listo para arrancar, también hace las funciones de indicador de carga de batería. Se alimenta a través de un transistor controlado por la señal *AC_LED.*



   Una vez pasadas las medidas de seguridad iniciales, el voltaje de alimentación de placa llega a los transistores mosfet superiores de los diferentes conversores DC-DC que existen. Éstos permanecen inactivos hasta que reciben la orden por parte del *EC (Embeeded controller)*, únicamente uno trabaja en todo momento en que el equipo está conectado a su batería o al adaptador de corriente, los voltajes que ofrece en sus salidas tienen la potestad “*ALWAYS*” que significa que están presentes en todo momento. La tolerancia de los voltajes suministrados por estos dispositivos está sobre el +/-  1’5 %:


  El conversor 3.3VALWP / 5VALWP (Always power)

  El conversor *ALWP* recibe la tensión de alimentación de principal y la transforma en dos líneas de voltaje, 3’3 y 5 Volt.



  Éstos voltajes se entregan al resto de la placa de dos formas diferentes: (En el ejemplo) línea de 5 Volt *PQ15 y PQ35*, y línea de 3 Volt *PQ16 y PQ36*, que son voltajes ALWAYS utilizando regulación por pulsos (PWM). Y línea de 3 y 5 Volt que entrega directamente el regulador a través de dos de sus patillas utilizando en éste caso reguladores serie internos, de tipo LDO (LDO3 y LDO5), la intensidad operativa en éstas salidas es de entre 100 – 110 mA.

  Los voltajes obtenidos a través de PWM se emplean para los requerimientos de alimentación de los diferentes dispositivos digitales integrados en la placa y también alimentan a otros conversores. Los voltajes entregados a través del propio chip sirven para alimentar el *EC *(5 Volt)  y el circuito de botón de encendido *“PWRBTN” *(3 Volt) que usan una línea de alimentación específica para ambos , los 3 Volt por regulador serie se envían también  al circuito interno de la batería. Hay placas que las tensiones de 5 Volt PWM no la ofrecen “ALWAYS”  y solamente se hacen presentes al arrancar el sistema, pero son modelos recientes muy concretos.

  Éstos voltajes de *ALWP* nos tienen que aparecer aunque el sistema no haya arrancado, midiendo *siempre a la salida *de las bobinas de los conversores, las mediciones antes de las bobinas no darán lecturas erróneas debido a las altas frecuencias presentes. Los voltajes por reguladores serie LDO se pueden medir pinchando en los condensadores de desacoplo de éstas salidas, consultando el datasheet. Los 3 Volt del regulador serie están presentes en uno o varios pines del conector de batería, basta retirarla para comprobarlo.

*Cuando el  chip regulador de 5 y 3 Volt adquiere bastante temperatura al tacto y el equipo no arranca, es muy probable que el EC esté dañado y hay que sustituirlo. *_Consultar las notas de sustitución de _*EC . *También es posible, aunque menos probable que el integrado regulador tenga un fallo interno y por tanto, haya que sustituirlo. Normalmente cuando la línea de 5 volt serie está en corto, la de 3 volt también permanece inoperativa.

_____________________________________
​



*El EC (Embeeded Controller)* Éste puede ser de diferentes marcas y modelos


*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*Otros conversores, cortos en líneas de alimentación*
*Arriba ⬆*​Aparte del conversor de 3 y 5 Volt (*ALWPWR*), existen otros que irán arrancando secuencialmente, la secuencia de arranque del sistema y activación de éstos conversores, está establecida en el BIOS. El *EC *irá leyendo ésta secuencia y activando los dispositivos, solamente se detendrá si encuentra algún consumo fuera de lo establecido o si algún dispositivo no le reenvía señal de que ha arrancado con éxito.
  Si la salida de alguno de estos conversores tiene un consumo excesivo debido al malfuncionamiento de algún componente pueden pasar dos cosas:

  - El *EC *no recibe respuesta de éste dispositivo y detiene el arranque, quedando el equipo congelado con algunas luces encendidas, pero detenido. Esto también ocurre cuando alguna alimentación falla, por tanto el arranque queda igualmente detenido
  -El consumo de algún conversor supera la ventana de consumo establecida, haciendo que se activen las protecciones del equipo, el equipo se apaga al poco de haber arrancado aparentemente con normalidad. En ninguno de los dos casos se llega a mostrar imagen, todo ocurre en un espacio de entre 1 y 3 segundos. Esto también ocurre cuando el procesador está mal.

*Si el equipo arranca aparentemente pero no hay imagen, debemos comprobar si la placa está en funcionamiento, para ello conectaremos un teclado por USB y simplemente verificamos si se enciende el LED de CAPS o NUM LOCK al teclear, si es así, sabemos que el fallo esta únicamente en la parte de gráficos, si no iluminan sencillamente, la placa no ha arrancado.
Probar a arrancar sin batería y verificar el buen estado de las memorias RAM.  *Muchas veces un adaptador de corriente ineficiente también puede dar lugar a estos sintomas de arranque sin imagen o reinicio en breves segundos.
Los equipos Dell, y HP sobre todo las versiones all in one llevan en los adaptadores un pin central que informa a la placa de las características del adaptador, entre ellas la potencia que entrega, si no es el adaptador adecuado o un adaptador alternativo que posea la adecuada información en dicho pin, el equipo probablemente no arranque o falle al instante.

  Cada fabricante dota a sus placas de un determinado número de conversores para diferentes aplicaciones, es importante consultar el esquema de la placa para ver que tensiones deben estar presentes en las salidas y que función cumple cada conversor, en la foto se pueden ver las bobinas de una placa de Pavillion DV6000 en círculos de color rojo.




  Cuando no existe tensión en la salida de alguna bobina, debemos comprobar los transistores MOSFET que son responsables  de la conmutación, se emplea un grupo de dos transistores para cada valor de voltaje que encontramos, excepto en la alimentación del procesador (*VCORE*) que se emplean tres, o generalmente, dos grupos de tres.
La intensidad que se maneja en el conversor de *VCORE *puede ser fácilmente de 35 - 40 Amperes.

.

  Si éstos transistores se encuentran en buen estado debemos comprobar si hay un cortocircuito en la salida, para ello mediremos con el tester en el modo de medición de semiconductores a la salida de la bobina, podemos encontrar resistencias de hasta 8 Ohm con referencia a masa, esto es normal. Valores resistivos significativamente inferiores nos hace pensar en un posible cortocircuito en la línea de alimentación.
  En tal caso tendremos que levantar la bobina correspondiente y medir en ambos lados, para determinar si el corto se halla antes o después de la bobina  (Lado del conversor o lado de línea de alimentación).

Existe un condensador de desacoplo de alimentación de procesador (*VCORE*) que algunos fabricantes incorporan. Es de unos 1200 µF y lo fabrica NEC/TOKIN. *Se encuentra justo debajo del procesador* y cuando está en mal estado, es responsable de que el equipo se reinicie sin razón a los pocos minutos o mientras arranca, tambien que el sistema se quede congelado a los pocos minutos.
*Es preciso* *cambiarlo siempre* si la placa lo lleva, ya que está probado que tienen una vida muy corta. Se sustituye aceptablemente por 4 condensadores de tántalo de unos 330 µF  que podemos obtener de placas donantes. Atención a la polaridad, existen muchos tutoriales en la red que explican cómo se cambia.

*El desacoplo NEC-TOKIN*



Se sustituye por 4 condensadores de tántalo de 330µF.
No ofrecen el mismo rendimiento, pero todo vuelve
a funcionar.




*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*Localización de cortos en líneas de alimentación*
*Arriba ⬆*​Cuando existe un cortocircuito en la línea de alimentación principal, antes de los transistores centinelas, se detecta con obviedad, ya que el adaptador de corriente se protege desconectándose
  Totalmente o parcialmente con intermitencias visibles en el LED que suelen incorporar, también se puede escuchar en éstos casos un silbido intermitente proveniente de su interior.

  Como decimos el corto puede estar antes de éstos transistores, en el diodo TVS de entrada, que está conectado en inversa muy próximo al conector o admisión de corriente a la placa, en los transistores mismos o tras ellos, en la línea de reparto general que alimenta *todos los transistores superiores* de los conversores DC-DC, éstos también pueden haber entrado en cortocircuito, lo cual no es nada bueno ya que si están conectados al positivo de la línea principal de alimentación (19Volt, generalmente), significa que el dispositivo que están alimentando, también ha recibido ésta tensión y obviamente, ha perecido. En muchos casos, cuando esto ocurre, los componentes afectados alcanzan tal número que la reparación se hace inviable.

  Pero lo mas habitual es que ya sea en la línea de alimentación principal como en cualquiera de las salidas de voltaje de los conversores es que el culpable de éste corto sea un condensador de desacoplo, tanto para la localización de éste condensador en mal estado como para cualquier otro componente que haya perecido emplearemos el siguiente método que es tremendamente eficaz:

  Utilizaremos una fuente de alimentación con salida de *voltaje e intensidad variable* con amperímetro digital para una lectura fácil y rápida. Es bastante preciso que sea un alimentador que pueda conmutar las salidas del transformador según el voltaje que le ajustemos a la salida, ya que vamos a emplear pequeños voltajes y suficiente intensidad para sobrecargar el paso final de fuentes que puedan tener excesivo voltaje en el colector del transistor final, y acercarnos peligrosamente a los límites del área de trabajo seguro de dicho transistor.
*Es muy conveniente incorporar un ajuste “Fine” de Voltaje para poder regular la salida lentamente y con mucha linealidad. Ni que decir tiene que el alimentador debe estar protegido contra cortocircuitos*

  Lo mejor en éstos casos, si no gozamos de posibles, es fabricarnos un alimentador como el anteriormente mencionado con un transformador que nos dé un máximo de 6 Volt en secundario y unos 5 Amperes, para no quedarnos cortos de intensidad, también podemos usar *en sustitución del transformador*, la salida de 5 Volt de una fuente de ordenador, prescindiendo de ésta forma de rectificador y filtro, como es evidente. Con 5 Volt andaremos muy justos teniendo en cuenta la caída de tensión en el transistor de salida, pero es suficiente para probar. Pocas veces es preciso pasar de 4 Volt.

  Buscaremos ahora la línea que presenta cortocircuito y le soldaremos un trozo de cable suficiente para poder conectar la fuente de alimentación, el cable que sea suficientemente grueso para poder soportar toda la intensidad que hemos mencionado antes.

  Conectamos la fuente de alimentación y le establecemos una salida de 0’5 Volt o menos, La regulación de intensidad la establecemos en unos 2’5 Amperes… Y conectamos la fuente a la placa, negativo a masa y positivo al cable soldado a la línea que tiene el corto.

  Con éste voltaje no debería saltar la protección, ya que los componentes que quedan en corto nunca ofrecen resistencia de “0” Ohm, si no que quedan en valores resistivos de 0’10… 0’15 Ω, a veces más, y en ésto nos vamos a basar para hacerles disipar suficiente calor como para poder detectarlos al tacto.

  Tenemos que tener en cuenta que para detectar un componente por el calor que desprende necesitamos que disipe al menos 2-3 Watios, para el caso de integrados o condensadores cerámicos de los mas grandes y al menos 5 – 6 Watios para los condensadores pequeños, hay que tener en cuenta que el PCB nos vá a disipar mucho el calor que desprende el componente, por lo que hace precisa ésta disipación en gran parte de los casos.
  Iremos subiendo el voltaje muy poco a poco, del orden de décimas de Voltio hasta que la multiplicación de la intensidad mostrada por el Amperímetro por el Voltaje aplicado nos arroje los Watios propuestos, dejamos la placa alimentada de ésta forma y comenzamos a palpar cuidadosamente la superficie de la placa, pues nos podemos quemar al hallar la pieza estropeada, fuera anillos y objetos metálicos que podamos llevar en dedos o muñeca para no causar mas averías.

  De ésta forma, al aplicar voltaje sobre la línea en cortocircuito, el componente responsable adquiere temperatura, y lo podemos detectar palpando la superficie. Puede ser un condensador, un transistor, un integrado etc…

  Los condensadores pequeños que miden algo más de un milímetro y que se encuentran en paralelo con las alimentaciones de ciertos integrados (Codec de audio, Reguladores PWM, LAN etc…) no son capaces de disipar demasiado intensidad de calor, y cuestan de detectar, pero con la práctica la detección de un corto en una alimentación de Placa base no nos llevará más de media hora. Localizar éstos fallos comprobando manualmente con un multímetro cada componente puede prolongarse durante días y acabar en fracaso.

Los pequeños condensadores que se hallan asociados a los diferentes integrados y en paralelo con la alimentación también son susceptibles de entrar en corto.
No irradian calor con intensidad debido a su pequeño tamaño, por lo que la exploración táctil para detectar temperatura debe ser mucho mas cuidadosa.
Aún así, *cuidado con las quemaduras por exceso de temperatura.*




______________________________________​

  No hay que hacer circular demasiada intensidad sin necesidad, generalmente los componentes que han perecido suelen ser más resistentes a soportar éstas corrientes que las pistas que los conectan a la placa, por lo que si nos pasamos demasiado quemaremos pistas de cobre y nos distanciaremos bastante de obtener una solución.

En la foto de abajo se aplican 2'1 Volt sobre la línea de 19 Volt *B+ *después de los transistores de entrada, localizandose un condensador de desacoplo caliente, después de quitarlo y revisarlo con el tester se comprueba que está en cortocircuito.
Fué necesario hacerle disipar casi 6 Watt ya que era uno situado en una batería de mas de 12 condensadores iguales soldados muy juntitos, sus compañeros y el PCB ayudaban a disipar bastante el calor producido y le servían de camuflaje.

El síntoma era que el adaptador se apagaba al conectarlo al equipo.




*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*Esquemas, Dumps, Manuales *(Alojamientos con los contenidos en fase de reposición)
*Arriba ⬆*​Compendio de esquemas de placas de PC, principalmente portátiles. Éstos archivos han sido descargados de sitios Web de todo el mundo, es posible que hayan algunos que se encuentren deteriorados y presenten errores o no sean legibles, en tal caso se agradecería que se informase de ésto a los moderadores para poder eliminarlos.

También existe un compendio de archivos dump para BIOS en el tercer enlace, éstos archivos restauran las EEPROM que contienen el BIOS cuando han quedado corruptas y dejan al equipo "muerto" o con arranque parcial
También, un directorio con aplicaciones para el desbloqueo o modificación de éstas.

*Esquemas y manuales, parte 1*

*Esquemas y manuales, parte 2*

*Esquemas y manuales (Web)*

*Esquemas y manuales + dump (Web) II
Web caída.  (1bios.ru) si alguien la
localiza por favor, lo indique.
Es muy útil*

*Enlace a Helpedia, de momento funciona*​*Nota importante:* *Dado que Microsoft ha anunciado hace un par de meses su intención de reducir el espacio de alojamiento en sus nubes "One Drive" hacia el mes de Septiembre, no voy a subir los dump para reprogramación de BIOS, hasta que no quede éste tema totalmente regularizado, ya que advierten que parte de la información alojada se perderá sin remedio, pues pasarán de los 15Gb actuales a un espacio de 5Gb arrasando con lo que haga falta.
Los dos primeros enlaces de arriba se verán afectados seguro por éste recorte de espacio, y serán restaurados a la mayor brevedad. (Activos hasta el 20/5/2017)*

Muchas veces para encontrar el archivo del BIOS de nuestro equipo y poder restaurarlo regrabando la EEPROM, es insuficiente la búsqueda por el modelo de nuestra máquina y debemos buscar por el modelo de placa que monta, lo cual es mucho mas fiable.
Para distinguir los fabricantes y sus etiquetados, aquí dejo ejemplos de las marcas mas representativas.



*Reconocimiento de algunos fabricantes por la etiqueta de identificación:*

 *Asus*

*    Compal*

*    Quanta*

*    Uniwill*

 *Wistron*

*Inventec: *Siempre comienza por un *6050A*, por ejemplo un código *6050A2250501 *Sería identificativo de ésta marca.
*Foxconn: *Para Sony tiene su propio identificador *MBX*. Para otras marcas de PC, código de Foxconn - *M620*.
.

*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*Embedded controller, teclado, touchpad y otras funciones del EC, notas sobre la EEPROM*
*Arriba ⬆*​
​El genéricamente llamado EC, o super I-O, es un importante y delicado componente, aparte de otras muchas funciones, a él van conectados o dependen *directamente:*
  El sensor o sensores de temperatura de la placa. (Configurable en BIOS)
  La detección/control de velocidad del ventilador. (Controlado por BIOS)
  El control de brillo de la pantalla
  La identificación de resolución del panel LCD
  La activación de 5 Volt de los puertos USB (A través de un limitador de 1 Amperio)
  La activación del conversor que alimenta el procesador (Controlado por BIOS)

  Conecta el BIOS (EEPROM) con el Puente Sur y con la parte de BIOS configurable “Plug And Play” (CMOS) y Real Time Clock (RTC) contenidos  así mismo en el chipset ( Puente Sur, PCH o FCH según tipos (Generaciones) de placa base).
   También van conectados al EC el touchpad, los botones del touchpad y el teclado.

*Sustitución del EC*: el EC dispone para la gestión de los datos que maneja, una región de memoria RAM, y también de una región de memoria ROM o EEPROM, en la cual, el fabricante o diseñador de la placa puede grabar un firmware que determine su funcionamiento en según qué plataforma.  Para sustituir el EC cuando éste falla, hay que tener en cuenta tanto la familia del chip, como las últimas letras, o primeras dos letras que hay debajo de la nomenclatura principal, que no determinan un lote de fabricación o parámetros físicos, si no características que determinan su funcionamiento a nivel de configuración interna para trabajar según con que tipo de placa.
Recomiendo informarse antes de sustituir un integrado de éste tipo.

*Manipular los conectores de touchpad, conector LVDS, cable Flex de pantalla o conector de teclado, con la placa alimentada por adaptador o batería, supone un riesgo de destrucción de éste componente si se incurre en un contacto erróneo o cortocircuito, que provocará que el equipo no arranque.*

  Tanto la matriz del teclado como la línea de datos proveniente del touchpad van conectados al EC por sus puertos correspondientes.  Las patillas que corresponden a éstos puertos para darles estabilidad van conectadas a masa a través de resistencias de 12- 15 K, y precisamente nos servirán de referencia para medir posibles averías  en la línea de datos.
  En caso de malfuncionamiento del teclado o touchpad, podemos pensar en una avería de éstos dispositivos, pero también puede ser algún puerto del EC este dañado, detectaremos la avería de la siguiente forma:
  Mediremos con un tester en la escala de resistencia con el negativo pinchado a masa y el positivo en los pines del conector que correspondan a las conexiones del teclado o touchpad con *las entradas del EC*, (Consultar el correspondiente esquema de la placa), en todos los casos nos tiene que dar una resistencia que corresponda con los valores antes mencionados. Se puede efectuar ésta medición en las patillas de los conectores del teclado o touchpad.
Si alguna de ellas nos da un valor significativamente más bajo podemos sospechar que el puerto correspondiente está derivado a masa, y por tanto inoperante. La solución en éste caso para que el teclado o ratón vuelvan a funcionar es cambiar el EC o comprobar que no hay cortocircuito por residuos en las vías de conducción eléctrica.
Tener en cuenta que alguno de éstos pines, si comprobamos en los conectores, será el de alimentación y portará una tensión de unos 5 Volt, por tanto, antes de comprobar las medidas de resistencia, efectuaremos una revisión previa para detectar los pines de alimentación y evitar daños al multímetro cuando lo usemos en la escala de *Ω *.

  A la práctica, si disponemos de un teclado alternativo, también podemos cambiarlo y ver si funciona. Si la disposición de conexionado del flex del teclado corresponde con la del conector, ese teclado nos puede servir aunque físicamente no corresponda a  la “caja” del ordenador.

  El BIOS tiene preestablecida una resolución de pantalla determinada, correspondiente a las posibilidades de cada equipo. El panel LCD, a su vez, se comunica con BIOS de forma activa a través del EC y se analiza si es la adecuada para el sistema, en caso que la pantalla informe de que es capaz de mostrar una resolución mayor que la que el equipo puede entregar, simplemente no se activará dicho panel. Por ejemplo, un panel de 16 o 17 pulgadas no se activará en una placa preparada para 15,4”

  El EC nos comunica el BIOS contenido en la memoria EEPROM con el Puente Sur, y a su vez con la región RAM (CMOS) contenida en éste mismo chip y que almacena toda la información de configuración e identificación de los dispositivos conectados a los buses PCI, SATA, PATA y USB, contiene también la contraseña de BIOS y es la región que se resetea cuando efectuamos un *CLEAR CMOS *, al restaurar los valores por defecto, sobre escribimos el CMOS RAM con la información contenida en la EEPROM. Se utiliza una región RAM en el puente Sur en lugar de una EEPROM que nos guardaría la información sin necesidad de una pila de soporte porque la velocidad de funcionamiento de la RAM supera por bastante a la de la EEPROM, y ésta ralentizaría notablemente el funcionamiento del sistema.

El EC se alimenta del voltaje entregado por el conversor *ALWPW* (Always power), concretamente por sus salidas serie (LDO) que no dependen de BIOS. Los voltajes de 3 y 5 Volt PWM tampoco dependen de BIOS en el 80 - 90% de las placas, y la salida de 3 Volt PWM,* nunca* depende de BIOS.
EL EC irá conectando secuencialmente alimentaciones de: Memoria .. Chipset ... GPU y CPU
Una puntual corrupción de BIOS puede detener el arranque en cualquier punto. Así como la carga habitual de batería.
Detectar 3 Volt en el conector de batería principal con ésta retirada nos indica el buen funcionamiento del *ALWPW *y del EC.

  El EC utiliza un oscilador compacto de 32Khz situado próximo a él y que está siempre en funcionamiento cuando el equipo está conectado a la red o con su batería principal colocada, aunque el equipo esté apagado.


  ___________________________________​
EL EC, el oscilador de 32 Khz (Y3), y la EEPROM, sobre una silueta de color blanco.



Puente Sur y Smart Battery que preserva el contenido de CMOS RAM. Contiene también el RTC, que también está soportado por la smart battery y funciona asociado a un cuarzo de 32Khz. Algunos equipos como los Packard Bell no arrancan si el CMOS no está alimentado por su batería.




El mouse pad. Aspecto desde el interior de la máquina, instalado en su sitio. Se puede ver el cable de comunicación con el EC y el conector que en éste caso vá a la plaquita que porta los botones izquierdo y derecho, en éste caso pasan primero por el controlador incorporado (Es un modelo rarito).
Muchas placas incorporan los botones en el mismo PCB madre, otras los llevan por separado, depende del fabricante.
También se puede ver la parte sensitiva, que es la placa que está superpuesta (Que son anverso y reverso de la misma placa). Es la parte sensora que detecta la posición de nuestro dedo, es capacitivo por lo que no hace falta presión ni contacto directos. Si ponemos una hoja de papel entre el mousepad y el dedo, podemos ver que sigue funcionando.





*Notas sobre la EEPROM:*​Todos los dispositivos perifericos conectados al bus del ordenador son detectados por el BIOS, la información que se obtiene de éstos está en las EEPROM que incorpora cada uno de ellos con su correspondiente firmware.

EEPROM en la placa de un disco duro

​



La memoria EEPROM de la placa base contiene la información de *BIOS*, pero cuando ésta información se corrompe, puede dar lugar a fallos como:
  Equipo totalmente muerto aunque está alimentado por el adaptador de corriente o la batería principal, ni siquiera carga la batería.
  El equipo hace amago de arrancar, pero no hay imagen por la pantalla (Puede ser también fallo de GPU)


  En tales casos, no hay posibilidad de restaurar el BIOS por USB, ya que no obedece, y solamente nos queda la opción de extraer el chip y reprogramarlo con un programador adecuado y con un archivo sano que nos restaure la información, para obtener una copia de nuestra EEPROM mientras el equipo funciona bien podemos usar la aplicación “_universal BIOS backup” _que es gratuita, y se puede encontrar al pié de éste post.
Tan importante como una copia de seguridad de los datos de nuestro disco duro es tener una copia de nuestro BIOS, que se guardará como un archivo con extensión _*.bin_ ó _*.rom _para restaurar la EEPROM llegado el caso.

NOTA: *en caso de quitar el chip para regrabarlo, siempre guardar una copia del archivo que contiene en ese momento.*

  Los formatos de memoria más usados son: SOP8/200mil. Sop8/150mil. SOP48. SOP32 y PLCC32. En las MB de las placas para torres, también se encuentran en formato 8DIP.


  Para extraerlas de la placa base se suele usar la tobera de aire caliente, aunque es un método muy agresivo e innecesario por el estrés térmico al que sometemos a la memoria y placa. Lo mas adecuado es usar un soldador, colocamos un cordón de estaño a cada lado del integrado de forma que queden cubiertas todas las patillas y aplicamos calor a ese lado hasta conseguir que todo el cordón de estaño funda. Colocando un pequeño destornillador entre el integrado y la placa giramos suavemente el destornillador con la intención de levantar el chip por el lado en que hemos fusionado el estaño, para que las patillas de éste lado se levanten de la placa a la vez, se tiene que hacer con cuidado para no romper el chip. Cualquiera con un mínimo de práctica con el soldador, puede hacerlo.




Despues de tener un lado levantado y sin restos de estaño que lo unan a la placa, sujetamos el integrado con unas pinzas y aplicamos calor al cordón de estaño que hemos puesto en el lado opuesto, aplicamos soldador y tiramos suavemente del chip, cuando el cordón fusione, liberará las 4 patillas que quedan aún soldadas y tendremos la memoria en nuestras manos. *Cuidado con los tirones, podemos arrancar los pads de cobre y pistas de la placa base*, mejor experimentar antes con placas donantes.

  Quitar componentes con la tobera de aire caliente supone arriesgar la pieza, aunque están preparados para soportar altas temperaturas de soldadura, el número de veces al que se les puede someter a éstas temperaturas es limitado y está establecido por el fabricante, suele ser de 3 ó 4 veces máximo. Con éste método del soldador se pueden quitar prácticamente todos los integrados de montaje superficial con patillas a dos lados.


  Después, para grabarlos, se montan sobre zócalos adaptadores que permitan su inserción en el zócalo de inserción nula que suelen llevar los programadores, se borra el chip y se reprograma con el archivo correcto, acto seguido se suelda con un soldador de punta fina con cuidado de no cortocircuitar patillas.

Algunas placas incluyen una serie de pines que se seleccionan por parejas por medio de un "jumper", sirven para restablecer algunas funciones de booteo, eliminar la contraseña de BIOS, o hacer un "clrCMOS", no suelen ser comunes en equipos portátiles, pero sí en los equipos de sobremesa. La foto es de una placa de all in one HP TPC Q 030.




Zócalos *ZIF* adaptadores para diferentes formatos




EL zócalo insertado en el programador



_______________________________​
Los programadores como el de la imagen de abajo (RT809F), se utilizan para grabar los archivos de BIOS en las nuevas generaciones de EC, como el 901X (Foto en el siguiente post), que entre otras novedades, incorporan en su interior la EEPROM del BIOS.
Tambien, se puede leer y reprogramar el firmware de la mayoría de los monitores a través de su conexión VGA o HDMI, sin tener que desmontarlos.



_____________________________​
Los archivos de BIOS suelen encontrarse en las páginas de actualización del producto que las marcas ponen a disposición de los usuarios. Hay que comparar el tamaño del archivo que contiene la memoria con el que le vamos a programar, *éstos tienen que ser exactamente iguales*, si no lo son, no vale la pena que sigamos adelante. Podemos abrirlos con alguna aplicación que los visualice para poder comparar al menos, que comienzan de la misma forma, normalmente las corrupciones de éstos archivos son variaciones muy pequeñas que no pueden ser detectadas con facilidad.


  Para las marcas que ofrecen un paquete instalador para ejecutar en Windows, el procedimiento es sencillamente descargar el paquete en una carpeta y extraer los archivos que lo forman con la herramienta *Winrar* o *Uniextract*, recordar que la extensión puede ser *.bin *.rom  *.wph *.fd  *.221 etc…, sabiendo el tamaño de el archivo que hemos extraído de la memoria será fácil localizarlo.


  Puede ser que en un mismo paquete instalador hayan varios archivos para restaurar/actualizar la EEPROM, esto puede ser porque el mismo modelo o serie de máquina, según versiones, utilice GPU dedicada, puente norte con procesador gráfico integrado o bien sea plataforma Intel o AMD. Para según sea el caso, el archivo de la memoria varía, pues las instrucciones de BIOS son diferentes. También nos podemos encontrar con archivos que tengan el comentario "*discrete*" que nos indica que tal archivo es para placas que llevan GPU dedicada, o el comentario "*UMA*" que es para placas que usan exclusivamente la GPU que incorpora el microprocesador o Puente norte.


  Abajo, tres diferentes herramientas para trabajar con los archivos de BIOS, todas son de libre distribución. Como son aplicaciones que leen el BIOS, los antivirus pueden saltar al arrancar la aplicación, hay que desactivarlos momentáneamente. Si aun así alguna no arranca correctamente, usar la opción “Ejecutar como administrador”.

________________________________________________​

Las memorias EEPROM han evolucionado, actualmente el producto de ésta evolución son las memorias “Flash” que conservan la información almacenada cuando se suspende la alimentación al integrado. La velocidad de acceso a ésas memorias “Flash” es muy superior a la que permitían las EEPROM. Todos los formatos de EEPROM que se instalan actualmente en las placas base son realmente memorias Flash. Aunque se suele conservar la palabra *EEPROM* cuando nos referimos a éste componente de la MB



  Evidentemente todas son tecnología CMOS, pero cuando hablamos de “CMOS”, nos referimos en concreto al sector CMOS RAM *del chipset* alimentado por la batería de placa o “Smart Battery”.
  Abajo en la foto se pueden ver los formatos de flash que se emplean actualmente en las placas base. Los integrados más grandes ya no se usan, el de abajo con la ventanita superior es una memoria *EPROM*, que ya no se suelen ver casi que en ningún montaje.



Las memorias tipo PLCC32 al insertarlas en un zócalo, resultan bastante engorrosas de extraer para su reprogramación. Haciendo palanca por una de sus esquinas para forzar la expulsión del integrado, lo mas probable es que rompamos el zócalo en el que están insertadas.
Para extraer éste tipo de integrado, existe un util o herramienta extractora que estira hacia arriba de las dos esquinas opuestas que presentan las muescas para éste fin, al mismo tiempo.



*NOTA:* *Universal BIOS Backup Toolkit, por su naturaleza, puede ser tomado por el sistema como un virus tipo Troyano.*

*Cuando no disponemos de un archivo dump para regrabar la EEPROM probablemente afectada, un procedimiento que suele dar resultado sobre todo en las placas que montan procesador Icore, es: quitar la EEPROM, leerla con un programador, guardar el archivo que acabamos de extraerle, borrar la EEPROM, y volver a grabarla con el mismo archivo que le hemos extraido.*

En la mayoría de los casos suele funcionar y soluciona problemas de arranque de la placa.
No sabría explicar por qué ocurre ésto, probablemente algún sector se queda "atascado" y de ésta forma se desbloquea. Es una suposición.
Como ya he comentado, la "smart battery" no debe estar por debajo de 2'6 Volt. o hay que sustituirla.

*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*La familia BGA, sustitución del procesador (CPU)*
*Arriba ⬆*​La placa incorpora varios integrados tipo *BGA*, los principales son:  *El Puente Sur*, *El Puente Norte *
Y la *GPU *
(En las placas nuevas, también el chipset *PCH* o *FCH*)

Aunque cada vez mas, se están viendo placas que ya incorporan procesadores BGA. Los portátiles de Apple los suelen llevar también así.



*GPU y Puente norte*
​
  El Puente Sur es poco susceptible de avería, no alcanza demasiada temperatura y normalmente está exento de disipación, por l contrario, el Puente norte y la GPU van siempre disipados, las obstrucciones de la salida de aire a través del radiador de la disipación son muy dañinas para éstos componentes y generalmente perecen por éste motivo.


  Al Puente norte va conectada la memoria RAM y el Bus AGP o PCI EXPRESS, excepto en las placas con procesador AMD, que tienen la característica que la memoria RAM va conectada directamente al procesador, de modo que el Puente norte solamente asume el control  del bus de gráficos (Ademas de estar conectado al Puente sur en ambos casos)


  Muchas veces, Los fabricantes, cuando lanzan un modelo de ordenador al mercado lo suelen hacer en ambas plataformas (Intel y AMD), además de hacerlo también por lo general en dos segmentos diferentes:  mas caro y mas económico, o sea usando una GPU dedicada o usando la GPU incorporada en el Puente norte.


  Cuando tenmos un fallo de GPU el equipo puede: Encender y apagarse de inmediato sin mostrar imagen por pantalla, encender y emitir pitidos que no corresponden a la ausencia de memoria RAM, o encender y no mostar imagen por panel LCD pero si mostrar imagen por la salida CRT o HDMI. La ilustración nos muestra que las salidas a los dispositivos de imagen son *independientes desde la GPU.*

Intel* ...*

**


AMD, que en éste caso utiliza el Puente norte para controlar otras funciones que normalmente están a cargo del Puente sur.



En los sistemas AMD con socket S1 independientemente de la generación del procesdor, el fallo, si es uno de los anteriormente mencionados suele estar en el 90% de los casos en el Puente Norte y no en la GPU dedicada si es que la lleva. Para confirmar que la avería se encuentra en el Puente norte haremos una “Prueba de calor”, que consiste en calentar con una tobera de aire caliente el Puente norte, si no tenemos tobera, aplicaremos un secador de pelo con la salida de calor al máximo y calentaremos éste componente hasta el punto que tengamos que retirar el dedo rápidamente si tocamos su parte cristalina.


  Hecho esto, montaremos el conjunto disipador que previamente hemos retirado, y conectaremos probaremos a arrancar el equipo a ver si ahora nos muestra imagen por la pantalla, de ser así, haremos un reflow al Puente norte. Hay un post en el que viene muy bien detallado cómo realizar un proceso de reflow con materiales cotidianos *Aquí*. Si se dispone de una máquina para éste propósito, mucho mejor.
Si no resulta, haremos la misma prueba a la GPU si es que le hay por separado.

  La posibilidad  de habilitar o deshabilitar la GPU que incorpora el Puente norte, se hace por medio de unos puentes ubicados en la  placa base, que activan o desactivan ésta funcionalidad que para placas con GPU dedicada, está obviamente desactivada.


  También existen Puentes norte sin GPU, pero se suelen montar menos, por lo que respecta a las placas AMD. En las placas de Intel el Puente norte no suele fallar con tanta facilidad como en AMD, pero las pruebas de calor se pueden aplicar de la misma manera.

Hay algunas alicaciones al pié del post que pueden servir para el mantenimiento o diagnostico de los equipos.
Es muy importante si se realiza un reflow, comprobar la temperatura de trabajo del procesador de gráficos. Nada mas arrancado el equipo no debería alcanzar mas de 52 - 55 ºC, y despues de funcionar durante varias horas no debería subir mas de 70 ºC.
*GPU - Z *Es una aplicación muy útil para el monitoreo del procesador de gráficos.

*____________________________________________*​

En éste tipo de disposición, el puente norte con función gráfica integrada, siempre que éste presenta fallos lo hace *tanto por panel LCD como por monitor externo* y manifiesta una *pérdida total de imagen. *

No como las configuraciones "Discrete" que utilizan una GPU dedicada, cuando ésta presenta fallos pueden ser de varios tipos:
Los llamados "artifacts" o artefactos, que son una invasión total del panel LCD por símbolos ASCII, rayas de arriba abajo del panel *superpuestas a la imagen*, imagen de baja resolución de colores o *existencia de* *imagen por la salida SVGA pero no por panel LCD.*

Disposición de Procesador, Puente sur y Puente norte, en éste caso el  procesador de gráficos está integrado en el Puente norte y ésta  funcionalidad habilitada. Configuración "*UMA*"*:*





La GPU integrada en el Puente norte está deshabilitada. El Puente sur queda fuera de la imagen.
En ésta disposición (Para AMD socket 1), los fallos achacados a GPU suele provocarlos el Puente norte en el 90% de las ocasiones.
Aquí una disposición de Procesador, Puente norte y GPU dedicada. Configuración "*Discrete*":



Los BGA son componentes que adquieren bastante temperatura, dado que se calientan y enfrían rápidamente al encender y apagar el equipo o según el rendimiento que se les esté dando, las bolitas de estaño que los unen a la placa sufren alteraciones, oxidándose, agrietándose, presentando efectos resistivos, capacitivos o inductivos a ciertas frecuencias que hacen necesaria su sustitución. Éste proceso reconstructivo es el “*reballing*”.


  Por lo general, con un "reflow"** *se suelen solucionar los problemas, ya que la mayoría de las veces, el problema se encuentra en las bolitas que unen el circuito integrado (Cuerpo cristalino) con la placa donde se montan las bolas que irán soldadas al circuito impreso. Para solucionar éste problema se somete al BGA a un calentamiento progresivo con una temperatura final de unos 215 – 218ºC. Esto hace que las bolitas internas del BGA vuelvan a soldar.

Las bolitas pequeñas conectan la pastilla del circuito integrado a un soporte que por debajo del cual están las bolas que irán soldadas a la MB. El reballing se hace para sustituir éstas bolas por otras nuevas, y el reflow se hace para fundir y resoldar de nuevo las bolitas que conctan la pastilla de IC a la placa de soporte.

  (***) Un "reflow" es llevar mediante una rampa de calentamiento progresivo y controlado al integrado en cuestión Hasta alcanzar la temperatura de fusión del estaño con el que ha sido soldado originalmente (Libre de plomo)
con el objeto de que las micro-bolitas que unen el núcleo del chip con la placa soporte vuelvan a fundir y resoldarse nuevamente, renovando así los malos contactos que originaban el problema.
Ver imagen siguiente:

​

Como las bolitas que unen el componente a la placa, también van a llegar  al punto de fusión, conviene aplicar flux de forma oportuna para que no  sufran oxidación.
  En ocasiones éste proceso provoca la destrucción del BGA por haber  usado unos tiempos o temperaturas inadecuados, o porque el propio  componente estaba ya en camino de perecer. En éste caso se deberá  sustituir el chip.

*Integrado BGA*: La parte cristalina corresponde al circuito integrado del Puente norte, éste va sujeto a una plaquita que contiene algunos condensadores de desacoplo y le da el formato definitivo. Para soldar el núcleo cristalino del chip a ésta plaquita el fabricante ha utilizado técnica BGA con bolitas de tamaño microscópico.




Aquí se ve el mismo integrado por la parte que vá soldado a la Placa base por medio de cientos de bolitas de estaño de 0'45 mm. de diámetro. En éste caso se han retirado las viejas y está listo para soldarle las nuevas bolitas.




  Hay que tener muy en cuenta que el contacto de los BGA con el conjunto disipador  después de un trabajo de reflow o reballing debe ser perfecto para que transmita convenientemente el calor y no vuelvan a fallar por éste motivo. Es también preciso desmontar y limpiar la parte interna de las aletas del radiador de calor (Donde se unen con el ventilador). También cambiar la silicona y almohadillas termo conductoras, si es que las hay.

Si despues de cambiar los elementos termoconductores bien por haber hecho un trabajo de reballing o reflow, o bien por haber efectuado una labor de mantenimiento en la máquina observamos que la temperatura en los BGA es alta, puede ser porque nos hayamos dejado algo mal colocado, mal disipado o incluso que el sistema de refrigeración de nuestra máquina tenga un poro en la tubería de cobre y haya perdido el líquido que usa para el intercambio, en tal caso hay que cambiar todo el conjunto disipador. ...  Atención a éste video:







Los problemas en la GPU o Puente norte que intentamos corregir con un reflow, pueden estar causados por fatiga en las bolitas BGA al calentarse y enfriarse durante tantos ciclos de encendido y a pagado, lo cual nos puede llevar al éxito aplicando un reflow, regenerando parcialmente las soldaduras, que raramente salvarán al integrado haciendolo funcionar mas de siete u ocho meses.
O fallos por Migración eléctrónica, muy comunes debido a las altísimas escalas de integración y las intensidades de corriente que se emplean en éstos dispositivos (Una GPU puede consumir mas de 25 Amperes, y mas de 30 una CPU, de las mas normales y corrientes), y que aplicando un reflow pueden volver a funcionar durante pocos dias. O simplemente, no resultar.


De tal modo, los reballing suelen funcionar, pero la mayoría de las veces por lo comentado en el párrafo anterior y no por la renovación de las bolitas, que repito, sí que sufren fatiga térmica y pueden acarrear en algunas ocasiones (Las que menos), fallos de funcionamiento.

__________________________________________________


*Sustitución del procesador:*


**​

El procesador,  en el momento del arranque del equipo es alimentado por el conversor encargado de *Vcore * en el momento que el EC envía la señal de *enable *a dicho conversor para activarlo y hacerlo entrar en servicio.
  En ese momento el procesador (CPU) se pone en funcionamiento y envía una señal de CPU_OK al EC, si éste la recibe, la secuencia de arranque continúa, pero si el procesador está averiado, ésta señal no se envía, la secuencia se interrumpe y el EC apaga el equipo. * El ordenador se apaga entre los 2 – 3 segundos posteriores a su puesta en funcionamiento.*

   Después de comprobar que el conversor de Vcore entrega la tensión adecuada y no es responsable del mal funcionamiento es el momento de sustituir la CPU para descartar, pero por una que sea compatible, se distinguen de la siguiente forma:

  AMD *socket 1*:



  Para consultar las características de éste procesador se toman los cuatro caracteres marcados en la foto y podemos ponerlos en el buscador de * ésta página de consulta.*
  De los cuatro caracteres enmarcados los dos primeros son letras, éstas dos letras nos dirán la compatibilidad entre procesadores. Son compatibles entre sí los grupos entre los paréntesis de  éstas cuatro generaciones de socket 1
*(MK – TL – TK)… (SI – ZM – RM – QL)… (MM)… (MV – PN) *
  Por ejemplo, un procesador cuyas dos letras de las enmarcadas en el círculo rojo sean MK, podremos sustituirlo por cualquier otro MK, TL o TK.
Datos sobre el RM72

  Intel *478*

**

   El "product number" de Intel son cinco caracteres y siempre comienza con una “S”. Como se puede ver en la foto. Existen varias generaciones y para encontrar un sustituto se puede poner éste número en el buscador de la página antes recomendada y consultar el tipo de socket que evidentemente tiene que coincidir.

Como se puede ver, en éste caso es un procesador con socket* M, *se debe sustituir por otro con igual tipo de socket.



___________________________________________​
Las últimas generaciones de procesador Icore suprimen el zócalo ZIF y se montan en formato BGA



Los nuevos formatos de procesador Intel *I3 4010U* con encapsulado *1168-ball micro-FCBGA* incluye en una sola pieza, procesador familia Icore, PCH y GPU. Con una* TDP* de solo 15W
Deja pocos componentes en placa, únicamente el EC *(Con memoria FLASH incorporada conteniendo el BIOS de arranque)  *y algunos integrados periféricos; audio, comunicaciones y para ya de contar.




Nuevos *EC *de la serie 901X, con EEPROM integrada que contiene el EC BIOS, se acabó el formato SOP8
para la EEPROM del BIOS.




*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## tiago

*Puertos USB y panel LCD.*
*Arriba ⬆* ​   Los puertos USB son empleados para multitud de funciones, y para conexión de los más variados dispositivos. De ésta forma podemos llegar a romper los contactos internos, a doblarlos y a producir cortocircuitos en sus patillas de alimentación, dejando el puerto fuera de servicio por avería

  Para verificar el puerto debemos medirlo:

*Líneas de datos+  y datos-.* Con el ordenador apagado: Patillas 2 y 3 con el tester en escala de 20KΩ, punta negativa al chasis del conector, punta positiva midiendo en las patillas. Lectura: entre 12 – 18 KΩ, línea de datos en buen estado. Resistencia significativamente inferior, más que probable daño en Puente sur. Resistencia infinita, posible rotura de conector o pistas dañadas. En tal caso hay que verificar la placa.

*  Línea de alimentación (5 Volt) *Con el ordenador en funcionamiento medir en escala de Voltios DC las patillas 1 y 4 del conector donde debemos encontrar 5 Voltios, en caso de que no estén presentes podemos pensar en rotura del conector o destrucción del integrado de switch que activa o desactiva el paso de corriente a cada puerto USB. Éstos suelen estar muy cerca del propio conector.

*U14* en la foto de un solo conector, *U17* y *U13* en la foto de los dos conectores.







  Éstos integrados de 8 pines abren o cierran el paso de corriente que tienen en sus patillas de entrada *VIN*  por sus patillas de salida *VOUT* (5 Volt) utilizando un transistor MOSFET interno, hacia el conector USB al recibir una señal de enable proveniente del EC por su patilla de control. La patilla de control de éstos switches puede funcionar con estado alto o estado bajo según la versión, hay que comprobar el datasheet siempre que sustituyamos uno.

  En el caso del G543, según versiones se activa de ambos modos. El 9711, sin embargo funciona únicamente con “lógica negativa”.

  Tienen en todos los casos protección contra cortocircuitos y limitación de corriente.


  Activación por estado alto:

​

  Activación por estado bajo:

​

  Puede darse el caso que en algunos modelos los *+5Volt. *de los puertos USB se activen a través de un mosfet simple controlado por el *EC, *como suele ser el caso de la activación de la alimentación del disco duro.

  En éstos casos es probable que nos encontremos un fusible protegiendo la alimentación de éstos puertos.


*Conector y cable LVDS.*

  El conector LVDS es donde se conecta el cable flexible que va desde la placa base hasta el panel LCD y los otros componentes de la pantalla.

  Éste conector puede ser fuente de problemas con la imagen por varias razones:

  Soldaduras a placa en mal estado, que no estén haciendo contacto correctamente por oxidación, suciedad o manchas producidas por la humedad entre sus pines.

  Conector afectado de suciedad. Ruidos en la imagen, parpadeos, pérdidas momentáneas de algún color etc... Podemos volvernos locos buscando el fallo de imagen en cualquier otro sitio...




  Los pines que van hacia el conector también pueden padecer éstos males, el conector LVDS siempre hay que limpiarlo con un cepillo dental que usaremos para éste fin, humedeciéndolo en alcohol isopropílico o algún limpiador específico para placas de circuito impreso.

  Hay que tener cuidado en los conectores con pines de aguja, de que no se nos doble ninguno al manipularlo, los conectores LVDS hay que revisarlos bien  antes de dar alimentación a la placa.

  El conector del cable flexible es también otro candidato para la sospecha cuando hay fallos en la imagen, hay que revisar que el conector de la parte de la placa no presenta oxidación ni suciedad y comprobar con un examen visual si los cablecillos están todos en su sitio, así como la comprobación con el tester de que existe perfecta continuidad entre los pines de un extremo y otro del conector, también hay que comprobar que el conector del lado del panel LCD está perfectamente insertado.

LVDS con pines de aguja, muy propensos a doblarse si quitamos el conector para alguna tarea y lo volvemos a colocar sin extremar las precauciones.




  Las roturas de los cablecillos suelen localizarse en la gran mayoría de las ocasiones en la parte del cable que pasa junto a la bisagra de la pantalla, allí es donde el cable está sometido a fatiga mecánica cada vez que abrimos o cerramos el ordenador, hay que retirar con cuidado la cinta adhesiva metalizada que enfunda los cablecillos en una extensión suficiente para dejar ver todo el tramo que forma el codo de flexión del cable e ir doblando suavemente todos y cada uno de los cables a ver cuál de ellos tiene trazas de estar partido, eso, si antes no lo hemos localizado con el tester.

  En éste punto, o su similar según el tipo de distribución dentro de la pantalla, es el primer lugar donde debemos revisar el cable flexible si detectamos falta de continuidad en los conectores. Se ha retirado la cinta de la cobertura para poder mostar los cablecillos, normalmente, el área a dejar al descubierto para localizar cablecillos rotos suele ser algo mas extensa.




   Una vez reparados los desperfectos, hay que cubrir de nuevo todo con la cinta metalizada, ya que ésta es también un apantallamiento  que los protege de interferencias externas.

  Algunos fabricantes prefieren pasar por el mismo conector LVDS los recursos multimedia, como la webcam y micrófonos incorporados, hasta digitalizador de huella dactilar en pantalla y conexiones del inverter en caso de que lo haya, por lo que  los fallos achacables a éstos dispositivos también se podrían centralizar en éste conector.

  Otros fabricantes prefieren dedicar a éste conector únicamente las tareas concernientes al panel LCD y usan conectores auxiliares para el inverter y recursos multimedia.

  El cable flexible agrupa en su interior todas éstas señales. Muchos de los cablecillos pueden ser delgados cables coaxiales, mas comunes en equipos antiguos.


Pantallas con iluminación LED:

  La iluminación LED de algunas pantallas puede fallar por varios motivos ya descritos, pero también hay que hacer unas comprobaciones en la misma placa que porta el panel LCD.

  Muchos de éstos paneles o pantallas portan placas que contienen fusibles de "última hora", por tanto antes de descartar un panel LED. Una vez verificado que todas las tensiones y componentes responsables de la iluminación están correctos en placa, así como el cable flexible, buscaremos pequeños fusibles en la placa incorporada en el panel para proceder a su comprobación, casi siempre incorporan un fusible en la línea de alimentación del grupo de diodos, y los fabricantes mas "exquisitos" también incluyen un fusible en la alimentación del integrado driver de la iluminación.

  Ubicación en una pantalla Dell de 13'3 pulgadas, del fusible del grupo de diodos LED.




  En éstos casos, los fusibles pueden llegar a ser verdaderamente minúsculos




  Otra placa de pantalla diferente, con dos fusibles a la vista:




  Fusible de alimentación de la placa (Círculo rojo *F101*)




  Fusible alimentación grupo de LED (Círculo rojo *F402*)

  También tenemos algunos _test-point _para comprobar: LED EN (ENABLE, Encendido del grupo LED, con nivel alto), PWM (Brillo de la pantalla) y  VLED, (Alimentación del grupo LED)




Pantallas con lámpara CCFL:

  Las pantallas con lámpara CCFL, suelen presentar los problemas de encendido de lámpara en el inverter.

  Los inverter también cuentan con fusibles incorporados que es lo primero que debemos revisar.

  Los fusibles en los inverter, están en serie con la alimentación positiva que reciben de la placa base y que es del mismo voltaje que la alimentación del equipo.




  La ubicación de algunos fusibles en distintos inverter (Circulo amarillo):




*  Todas las placas de los dispositivos periféricos conectados a nuestro ordenador llevan uno o mas fusibles.*

  Por ejemplo, los discos duros:

  Da lo mismo del tipo que sean, en su placa de control llevan fusible. En la foto, la placa de un disco de ordenador portátil, el fusible lleva una letra "*S*" como referencia. (Circulo rojo)

  (Mas detalle con botón derecho del mouse y seleccionar "Ver imagen")




  Una vista mas cercana ...





  Por tanto antes de tirar a la basura cualquier dispositivo conectado a nuestro equipo y que incorpore una placa, hay que verificar que no se haya abierto el fusible o fusibles que incorpora.

  Parece que no, pero son causa de bastantes averías comunes.


*Arriba ⬆*
(Continúa ...)


----------



## tiago

* Otras anotaciones y comentarios:  *
*Arriba ⬆*​Conectores HP y Dell*:*

Las marcas HP y Dell*, *en sus equipos portátiles y All in One, utilizan en muchos casos conectores de alimentación de tres contactos, que son: contacto o diámetro externo de la clavija Jack tubular, que suele llevar el polo negativo de la alimentación principal. Contacto interno o diámetro interno de la clavija Jack tubular, que suele portar el polo negativo de la alimentación principal. Un pin central que medido al aire nos puede dar una lectura de voltaje falsa, ya que porta una tensión flotante que desaparece al conectarlos a placa, y queda un voltaje que oscila entre 0'5 y 2 Volt, el cual, informa al chip (Battery charger) que se encarga de la detección del adaptador de corriente, que tipo (Potencia) y que marca de adaptador es el que se le ha conectado.

Si ésta información no es correcta y el cargador que empleamos no corresponde a las exigencias (Potencia) del equipo, éste *probablemente no arranque*, y si además, si los voltajes de referencia no coinciden con los preestablecidos en el equipo, nos avisará de que *no estamos empleando un cargador original, *y probablemente nos dejará proceder con el arranque, pero es mas que probable que *no nos permita cargar la batería principal.*

Para ello, muchos adaptadores compatibles, poseen una punta específica para HP y otra para Dell, que incorporan una circuitería interna con el objeto de emular éstas señales y "engañar" a la placa base, que los tomará por cargadores originales.
Hay que anotar que son intercambiables.
__________________________​Punta de adaptador compatible específica para equipos HP con votaje de referencia ajustado para ésta marca. Las puntas de Dell también portan ésta señal en el pin central, pero adaptada a sus placas. 
El plástico de aislamiento en las puntas Dell suele ser característicamente amarillo, en lugar de negro.




________________________________________
​*Placas Quanta UT1*, montadas en los Pavillion DV6 y DV7 que presentan fallos de reinicio, apagado inesperado del equipo cuando se está trabajando, o apagado durante el arranque.



El reponsable en muchas ocasiones es el transistor *PQ41 *que sencillamente debe sustituirse por algún equivalente (Aparte otras averías)
​Éste transistor medido con un tester, funciona correctamente pero quizá se deba a un lote defectuoso o algo similar porque al entrar en funcionamiento presenta problemas.
Ésta extraña avería puede dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza. y conviene descartar si nos esfrentamos a ésta placa con síntomas similares.

​Ubicación de PQ41 en la placa (Circulo rojo):



​

*Bloque disipador:*

El bloque de disipación está compuesto por uno o varios tubos de cobre sellados por los que circula una sustancia que transporta el calor, si se perforan minimamante, éste fluído escapa y el disipador pierde totalmente su eficacia.
El ventilador, que se encarga de enfriar las aletas radiadoras de calor y que debe estar lo mas limpio posible, igual que dichas aletas, conviene extraerlo de su alojamiento y limpiar el interior de las aletas, donde se acumula mucha suciedad, que nos prodicirá malfuncionamiento del equipo, incluso ocasiones en las que se apague repentinamente a causa del exceso de temperatura.

Las zonas de contacto, que son aquellas que entran en contacto directo con el integrado y reciben el calor que éste les transmite a través del pad o almohadilla termoconductora y/o la grasa de silicona.
Éstas zonas de contacto, conviene que se limpien de la anterior grasa de silicona resecada, y volver a impregnarlas con silicona nueva, *una fina capa de grasa de silicona es sufciente.* En ocasiones, la grasa de silicona se aplica de la misma manera que aplicamos el merengue o la nata sobre una tarta, este proceso es absolutamente innecesario.
Cualquier grasa de silicona de calidad es adecuada. Si bien es cierto que hay grasas con un factor de conductividad térmica mas alto, el precio que alcanzan y el rendimiento que proporcionan sobre una grasa de silicona clásica, no es demasiado significativo, lo que si supone *una verdadera diferencia* es tener la zona de las aspas del ventilador y el interior del radiador perfectamente limpios.

Aquí una foto de lo que nos podemos encontrar en el radiador al desmontar el ventilador. Esto es mas frecuente de lo que parece, y provoca que el ordenador se apague de forma repentina, se nos cuelgue, y lo que es peor, que la GPU o el NB perezcan a causa de las altas temperaturas que no son enviadas al exterior.



Las zonas de contacto con restos de silicona reseca , una de ellas con almohadilla termoconductora. Es importante no dañar éstas almohadillas ya que no hay repuestos adecuados. Por internet venden cosas parecidas pero no tienen el mismo rendimiento.



________________________​
*Temas relacionados y de interés*​


*Útil y económica cámara de aumento para el taller o laboratorio.*

​


​  En el taller a veces nos vemos en situaciones en las que observar el estado de ciertos componentes puede ser dificultoso dado su pequeño  tamaño.
  También puede ocurrir que necesitemos observar pistas de cobre o detalles diminutos para hacer comprobaciones, ver pequeñas referencias, etc…
  Esto es especialmente complicado en placas o montajes SMD , y si necesitamos intervenir la placa con un soldador o aplicar la punta del tester con precisión, puede llegar a ser una misión casi imposible.


  Las lupas equipadas con luz inferior nos pueden sacar del apuro si el aumento que requerimos no es demasiado grande, pero imaginemos que necesitamos más aumento, o que necesitamos soldar la parte que estamos observando bajo la lupa. Puede que aquí encontremos limitaciones.
  Para observar las partes pequeñas de los circuitos y trabajar cómodamente mientras observamos, se usan cámaras tipo CCTV con lentes de aumento que nos hacen las veces de microscopio, mientras visionamos las imágenes a través de un monitor o pantalla.


  Éstas cámaras pueden ofrecer salida de:  video compuesto VGA, HDMI, USB etc… y tener mas o menos resolución, pero la pega es que resultan caras y algo aparatosas, también hay que incorporarles un anillo de luz LED o iluminar lo que vamos a observar, porque carecen de dispositivos de iluminación integrados, lo que las encarece un poco más.


  Existen unos microscopios que se venden por internet y que tienen aspecto  de juguetes baratos, probablemente lo son, pero nos ofrecen unas grandes  posibilidades con un par de retoques y su precio  está por unos 10 – 14 euros, son de salida por USB, lo que nos permite conectarlo directamente al PC y utilizar éste como monitor. Trabajar forzando la vista con cosas pequeñas se ha acabado, además incorporan LEDs para iluminar el objetivo.


   Éste es el aspecto de dichos artefactos:





El inconveniente que tienen es que los sujetos a examinar se tienen que colocar justo debajo, o a un centímetro de distancia, máximo para que enfoquen bien.
  Observando el estado de la rosca de un tornillo miniatura:




  Para visualizar las imágenes simplemente abriremos el VLC player con la ruta:
*Reproducción/Reproducir/Nombre del dispositivo de video/   *… y seleccionamos nuestra cámara USB.


  A continuación tenemos la imagen que nos ofrece el dispositivo, éste incorpora una rosca giratoria para enfocar nítidamente.








   La imagen está girada 180 grados respecto a la realidad. Girando el dispositivo, corregiremos éste pequeño inconveniente. El VLC  Mediaplayer   puede hacerlo  automáticamente, pero genera tramas indeseadas.


  Podemos hacerle “Hacking” a éste pequeño juguete de la siguiente manera:
  Con unos alicates de puntas cogemos la lente interna como se ve en la foto y vamos girando en el sentido de las agujas del reloj hasta que nos haga tope; ésta operación hay que hacerla con suavidad, la lente gira dócilmente y notaremos claramente cuando ya ha hecho fondo.
  Hay que girarla hasta el máximo que nos ofrezca el aparato, hasta que haga fondo.






  Con eso conseguimos aumentar la distancia focal de modo que nos servirá para nuestros propósitos. Tenemos así una cámara de aumento para el taller por un coste bajísimo, con conexión USB, utilizando el VLC Mediaplayer  y con una resolución de 2 Mpixel, sobrada para cualquier propósito.


Antes de modificar ésto es casi el máximo de distancia admitida:






Despues.


No obtenemos tanto aumento pero hemos alargado considerablemente la distancia. La ampliación se minimiza, pero sigue siendo apreciable...
De ésta forma conseguimos una distancia entre la cámara y el sujeto a observar lo suficientemente amplia como para poder intercalar el soldador, tester o cualquier otra herramienta con comodidad mientras observamos nuestros movimientos a través de un monitor.


Colocándola en una barra vertical en la que se pueda desplazar hacia arriba y hacia abajo le daríamos una importante funcionalidad. Ésto es facilmente mecanizable con tubo de PVC.







*________________________________*​


   El Mediaplayer dispone también de la opción *tomar instantánea* por si queremos disparar fotografías mientras trabajamos.






Vista de la cámara de aumento con sus luces incorporadas. Lleva un  regulador en el cable que nos permite aumentar o disminuir la intensidad  de la luz.



​




Detalle del medidor de estado de la batería en un coche a radiocontrol.
​



Saludos.


*___________________________________*


*Desoldar componentes de una placa sin usar aire caliente:*​

Estamos muy acostumbrados a usar el aire caliente para sacar un simple condensador de una placa. Sin embargo, el empleo de ésta técnica tiene sus inconvenientes.

Estresamos térmicamente la placa, lo cual no es tolerado por algunos tipos de PCB y podemos llevarla a un deterioro definitivo.
Estresamos el mismo componente que vamos a sacar, el cual puede perecer en el intento porque lo sometemos a temperaturas o tiempos de exposición superiores a los que puede soportar, etc...
Dejamos la placa ardiendo y tenemos que esperar a que se enfríe para poder seguir trabajando.
_________________________​... O no tenemos tobera de aire caliente y necesitamos retirar algún componente.

Con el soldador se pueden retirar algunos componentes. Es cierto que debemos tener soltura con ésta herramienta, si éste método lo vemos dificil o en algún sentido, problemático, es que estamos aún muy verdes en el uso del soldador, por eso, hay que adquirir práctica antes o corremos el riesgo de llevarnos pistas arrancadas detrás del componente que estamos extrayendo.


He grabado un par de videos rápidos para que sirvan de ejemplo a lo que estoy diciendo, ha sido pensado y hecho, por lo que no se les ha eliminado el ruido ambiental ni han sido editadas las escenas.
Los dejo a continuación.


De ésta manera restringiremos el uso de la tobera a los componentes que sean realmente complicados de sacar con el simple uso de un soldador.

Puede ser latoso al principio, pero en cuanto le coges la práctica, sacas los componentes muy deprisa.
Ni que decir tiene que hay que proteger los componentes periféricos. Para éstos videos no lo he hecho, ya que no importaba la salud final de la placa.






Esquemas, apuntes y tips para reparación de placas de ordenador

Salút.

*Arriba ⬆*


----------



## Arthas

excelente post sobre averias en placas de portatil muy buen tutorial.


----------



## EL RABINO

gracias amigo exelente material


----------



## Fogonazo

No había visto este tema, ¡ Indescribible aporte @tiago !


----------



## gustaudio

GRACIAS!!! 

Excelente material, eres un Master Jedi en el servicio tecnico de laptos!


----------



## MeelknMac

*H*ola buenos días, existe algún método en particular que utilicéis para la reparación de una placa base de portátil o pc, para averiguar una posible avería ? Me interesa mucho este tema para ampliar por así decirlo los conocimientos necesarios para poder tener un método más rápido y fiable. Que os parece la idea ? un saludo y espero os resulte interesante. Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Esto es general, pero...
Creo que se empieza encendiendo y viendo "qué hace" y "qué no". A partir de ahi se continua si es software o hardware. Puede que emita algun sonido o parpadee algun led, esos son los Codigos beep de error en Motherboards [significado] .
Si no encendie o directamente no responde a nada, se sigue con limpieza y cambio temporal de memorias RAM, micros, fuentes, etc.
Si nada resulta, entonces se debe meter de lleno sobre la placa, en el caso que la fuente/baterias esten bien.
Mayormente se desvalorizan los condensadores, muy raramente muere un regulador/mosfet.
Recuerda que esas placas son multicapa, osea que no solo tienen cobre arriba y abajo, sino que entre medio hay mas, por ende hay que proceder con cuidado.
Seguro me saltie o me falto algun paso, pero estos son los mas comunes. No existe un protocolo a seguir, cada placa es un mundo aparte


----------



## MeelknMac

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, y espectacular sin duda, la gran sabiduría que desprendes contestando todo lo que me dices. Tomo nota al detalle de lo que me dices, seguro que me va ser muy útil y práctico. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tatto880

Grandísimo y excelente post de mucha ayuda y utilidad, Gracias tiago


----------



## meravega

Hola Tiago. Grandísimo trabajo, la verdad. Increíble. Podría ser posible que explicaras un poco más la parte donde ingresa el voltaje VIN y P2 y se activan los mosfets Q1 y Q2, comparador de tensión, PCAIN, etc. Porque no acabo de entenderlo bien. Gracias


----------

